
XAI News – New Artificial Intelligence Newsletter - SomeT
https://xai.news
======
PaulHoule
People are too street smart today to subscribe to something site unseen.

~~~
SomeT
Sorry, I don’t mean to sound rude but if you could please rephrase that as I
have no idea what you mean?

~~~
PaulHoule
How about

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riH5EsGcmTw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riH5EsGcmTw)

there is a "landing page" with no content. Just a big X. And a big ask -- you
want me to let you spam me.

If you are showing a content free page for people to ask to get spammed what
makes me think that you're going to spam them with anything worthwhile.

Hundreds of other pages will be submitted to Hacker News today and most of
them have some content, and this is the only one that "has no content" and has
somebody with the gall to ask for clarification about what that means.

The only clue I have to the content is the cluelessness of the landing page.

I don't want to get A.I. content that is too vacuous (the "I don't know what
A.I. is but doesn't it have something to do with 5G... No, no, the purpose of
5G is for XR") or too detailed (e.g. what is the derivative of the tanh
function?)

Everybody else feels the same way, but the exact boundaries are different.
Letting people see the content first lets them decide if they are interested
or not. If I can't see it, I know I am not interested.

~~~
SomeT
You are being a bit harsh. If you click the link it literally takes you to the
first issue of the newsletter. It probably took you more effort to write that
than making the effort to click the link to see what it is about, you
literally can see the issue via the link without submitting your email address
so there is no spamming involved. Perhaps read up on how newsletters work
before accusing me of spamming people? And yes perhaps my landing page is not
great, it’s just a temporary thing that I did and I am working on a more
detailed version of that site.

